# Answer me this, Please...



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I have been looking on CL at local dairy goats/kids for sale. A registered doe will go from 250.00 and up...and unregistered doe is about 200.00 and up. Goat kids/bottle babies unregisterable bucklings/wethers are anywhere from 30-100.00 and doelings from 100.00 and up. Registered kids are 200.00 and up....

So my question is....why do they vary so much? And why is it that a goat (whether it's sold as a companion, for meat, milk or pet) is so much cheaper than a dog that doesn't give you anything really? I mean even mutt puppies are at least 150.00 anymore!

It's very hard to make your farm profit when people want kids for 50.00  I think this year I am hanging onto my 3/4 nubian 1/4 alpine doelings for meat before I'll take less than 150.00 each...purebreeds or not.. I mean, you raise the dam all year!!

Just something I've been curious about...ewes and lambs around here sell for more than goats too...:shrug: and forget a Llama...they're 800.00 to 1,000.00 each...it's crazy. I think I'm gonna be stubborn and require what I feel I deserve for my hard work! What are your opinions? (Besides thinking I better have a big freezer ...lol)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately goats aren't a hot commodity. If you don't mind putting goats in the freezer than stick to your guns with price.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going to...I'm going to start a trend for small hobby farmers like me. :shades: We deserve our few dollars!
At 150.00 per doeling....I am getting 2.88 cents per doe per *week* for the Mom. :lol: C'mon now folks! Cough it up :lol:

People spend more than that on coffee for the year!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Supply and demand. I agree with you, but there's the majority of people who pay for what they want. It's more than likely a dog not a goat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know...it's just frustrating...especially when you work so hard to care for them the right way.
From what I'm seeing there are almost no doelings available around here right now...and does in milk are hard to come by here too. We have such a large market of ND's.They go for more but they're a dime a dozen around here! I just don't get it.. I get excited when I meet someone who has standard girls...lol...but even then...they're mostly Boers.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> I know...it's just frustrating...especially when you work so hard to care for them the right way.
> From what I'm seeing there are almost no doelings available around here right now...and does in milk are hard to come by here too. We have such a large market of ND's.They go for more but they're a dime a dozen around here! I just don't get it.. I get excited when I meet someone who has standard girls...lol...but even then...they're mostly Boers.


Same here. Really easy to find Nigerians around here, but for the most part they're poorly bred and poorly taken care of... I've seen a lot of people selling pygmies and trying to pass them off as Nigerians too. It's much more rare to find a nice ND. And for standards it's mostly boers or nubians. Soooo I'm going with minimanchas just to be different!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good idea! And as for poor looking goats? I have only ever bought two that were healthy...all the others I have had to adjust the diet to fix problems or straight up treat problems...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just breed for health and quality the best you can. I charge $200 for unregistered does and $300 if you want them registered. I don't break even ... maybe someday. :laugh: A lot of work and care goes into healthy animals, and it will show and be worth the extra cost to people who care about the quality of animal they are purchasing.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

True....and right now I am in a position to keep them for meat if people don't wanna pay.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I see pretty varied prices too but I posted my adult doe at what I feel she is worth and got two responses. She leaves on Saturday and there has been no attempt to talk me down.

I think you can get more with a better ad as well.

Well set up pictures.
Registration information
Link to a professional looking website.
Good grammar.
What will be done before the animal leaves; such as hoof trimming, CD&T, copper and or selenium boosters, and any disease testing.

Someone who wants quality is more likely to be attracted to a more professional ad and more willing to pay more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I do all that except mine are not registered. I'm curious to see the response I get for my doelings as last year I had all bucklings/wethers.


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, it's all about what buyers are doing with goats after they buy them. Weathers cannot produce babies so the only way to market them is as meat, but sheep take over that market. Sheep can be fattened much quicker and grow meatier than goats. So, for market reasons, sheep are a way better deal. Sheep also can be used for 4H and showing so kids can make a lot of money through them. Dairy goats can be showed but you cannot make any more than a few dollars at fair. 
So, the best ways to make money with dairy goats is to: 1. Feed them on mostly weeds (they actually like woody plants and weeds better than they like grass or hay) If you are spending a bunch of money on hay, you probably will loose money. 2. Breed them. If you breed to a dairy buck, your weathers are going to be worth little but you could market your does as milking does or keep them. A very profitable way is to breed to a Boer buck (market goat) so your babies will be half dairy and half Boer. They will gain much better and sell at higher prices ($150 each) 3. Milk them and raise calves or sell the milk. One goat at high milk production should be able to feed one bottle calf. After raising the calf you can sell him at a livestock auction or put him in your freezer. 
I hope some of you can use this information in your operations!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great ideas Audrey...but alas I have less than two acres ..lol...so I keep 6 goats. BUT...I do agree that sheep seem more profitable. And I'd love to raise a calf for meat just not enough room. My neighbors would probably kill me if they had to hear one more animal..lol..they get ducks quacking, chickens clucking,a turkey gobbling, goats yelling and dogs barking :underchair: I'd love to have a pig too, but have held off...
I started a soaping business and I sell eggs....so that's where I am focusing on right now. It sure will be nice though if I can sell these girls to someone to produce rather than eat them....but my son says he is NOT going without meat goats this year :lol: so I hope Madeline gives me quads!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Following


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh Stephany the more I talk to you the more I learn we so see eye to eye! I've had it with people wanting something for nothing. They like to throw things in your face like oh well for another $100 I could get this or that blah blah, well then do it! Your saving $100 here and getting what you want.
I'm on the same page as you this year. Last year I did break down and did lower my prices on does but I stayed firm on my bucks. If they didn't want to pay what I wanted then they got a band and went to the sale. This year I have decided that I'll price them and if they don't sell I'll keep them.....the does not the bucks lol and I'll slowly just sell the older does. 
I get not everyone agrees with prices and they don't find what your asking worth it to them, so price her keep advertising her and yeah if she doesn't sell by whatever time your ready to butcher then put her in the freezer. Maybe between now and the time limit you give someone will come along and be willing to pay what your asking for


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If I had more land, I'd sell them as either bred does or milkers...lol...and yes, we do see eye to eye on a lot! 
I'm sticking to it this year...I deserve at least that much for all the work and worry...and Jessica...you have some awesome goats....you need to be firm on price too! As much as you put into those goats, you deserve whatever you're asking since I know you're fair.
For me, I need more especially because I have no pasture....so it's hay 24/7 365. I don't expect to get rich...I just want to be a little less in the hole :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It'd be great to see what dairy kids and meat kids go for in different states...registered and unregistered.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It really is pretty amazing on the varying prices on the sites I use too. Though honestly, the goat itself is vastly different most of the time. Goats are still slowly slowly catching on here, but for the majority they are still the "tin can eating oddity" farm animal people think will be funny to have...for a week, and then try to get rid of it. But there's also a lot where they appear to come from respectable, tested herds, with registartions and names to back them up; that put a lot of time and effort into their animals.

Amazing how one can see the difference pretty clear in just one little ad, heck, just how they even word their ad.

Exhibit A - one of the sites I use a lot

http://www.bismanonline.com/other_livestock?doSearch=True&&ao_176=Goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not even sure we have a site like that around here. I joined a group on FB but there are hardly any posts or goats for sale. But I see what you mean when you talk about difference in pricing...sheesh.
I think for backyarders like me it's really hard because if you have unregistered stock people always think they're mutts....but I bought Alex (my sable buck) and he was supposed to be registerable. After a year of asking repeatedly for the paperwork, I gave up. Too bad too because he's a nice buck.Then my Nubian buck is a purebred but I never bothered to send in the paperwork yet because I was so frustrated with the other situation...so in other words, both are pure...
My does I have one that's 1/4 Lamancha and 3/4 Nubian, one pure Nubian, and one pure Saanen from a dairy...so really if my bucks could be registered I think it'd bring me a little more money, but I'm not sure I wanna go through all that just to register one, ya know?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm kind of in between the commercial half, that really doesn't sound too appealing to some, and the registration half. I'm just making that registration plunge currently, I sure hope it pulls through in the end because it really is a big headache and I haven't even registered one yet!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No, no one sees what's put into a animal. The funny thing is I see these young kids that are fairly priced and they never sell. Then they come back at breeding age and try to sell again and get WAY more then when they were just a weanling. The breeder would have to of fed pretty high priced feed for it to be that much of a difference but they sell! That's kinda why I was suggesting just keep advertising till your ready to butcher. 
For me that idea just sucks lol I can afford the feed part but keeping them that long in a pen and making sure the bucks don't get to them, have that many more feet to trim (I got a headache just thinking that lol) 
And you guys are right about price difference too! This lady in Oregon had 2 doelings up for sale, $400 for 100% that's cheap! So I called her about them and she was so nice and she can't hardly sell her goats. She had another doe she was trying to sell and no one wanted her and she was just going to take her to the sale but she sold her to me for $180 which is what she would get at the sale plus her papers. So I kinda bought a small herd lol but I could turn around and sell her for $500 for a fast sale where I live probably more if I worked on it.
But also name has to do with prices too. One lady about 2 hours from me sells her 50% for $500+ and sells them fast. I have to bed for $200 no color and $300 with color on my 50% s


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lstein....I know what you mean about the headache, which is why I haven't done it yet lol

Jessica...Yeah if I had as many as you I couldn't do it either...lol...but with only 4 does and 2 bucks I can. I have never sold to the auction yet. I thought I'd have to last year but ended up finding someone wanting to clear land and they bought all my wethers....for 50.00 each...past weaning. I think they were 5 months old?  Not doing it again...I need me pennies!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Next year will probably be my first year of individually pricing out yearling does for breeding. Last year and this year all will go for slaughter, except for the 8ish doelings I plan on keeping. (from what I can see already, time and growth will make the final decision of course.) I have a sneaky feeling I'm going to second guess myself and underprice them though. I'll have to remember to just stay strong for a couple weeks (assuming they don't sell) and reduce them later on.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, stay strong! The more people stick to their guns...people will realize they can't get something for nothing!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh I wish I didn't have to go to the sale. I wish there was a butcher place closer then 2 hours and everything that doesn't sell would go right there. Especially with the cut throat people at the sale here. They refuse to pay my prices and then when I take them to the sale they want the papers or they now get a little upset because I band they boys before they go lol 
One couple was proud as can be they didn't pay the $200 for a buck and they got him for $125 missing some parts lol if I could fix girls I would do them too!
One thing I did learn last year though was 1. Put them up for sale as early as you can. I'm kinda against before the first month, they just change so much but about a month or so I think I have a good feel for what they will amount to be. Some I feel I sold to cheap by the time they mature at 3 months but not very often. And 2 just throw some extra money on what your thinking and put OBO. If you price them at a month old you have 2 more months to lower the price if your not getting any interest. Or if my month two or three they really took off looking good then up the price if they look way better then they did before. So far I've never been that lucky lol I always lower it or they have already sold


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Ugh I wish I didn't have to go to the sale. I wish there was a butcher place closer then 2 hours and everything that doesn't sell would go right there. Especially with the cut throat people at the sale here. They refuse to pay my prices and then when I take them to the sale they want the papers or they now get a little upset because I band they boys before they go lol
> One couple was proud as can be they didn't pay the $200 for a buck and they got him for $125 missing some parts lol


Ok, wait....I would definitely band them before they go...no way I'd send an intact buck for anyone at cheap sale price! And NO WAY would they get their papers!

How many does do you usually sell? I'm sure you can't hang onto them....too bad you can't. People make me so mad.

So the couple wanted a wether? Or they didn't realize he was now a wether?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> True....and right now I am in a position to keep them for meat if people don't wanna pay.


Me as well. My bucklings who don't find a good home feed us. That way I am protecting them, and also they benefit the family.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Exactly...and people don't get them cheap at your expense.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree. The one thing I wish for is all mine that I have no control over goes to butcher. I'm going to be brave I think this year and butcher one out. I'm just really picky about things so if need be I'll grind it up and mix it with A LOT of hamburger lol
No they didn't want a wether lol I TOLD them they had till X day to buy him or he was going to be handed and off to the sale. Guess they thought I was joking I don't know. All they wrote on the slip was male so it's not like I lied.
Last year I had 56 does, I lost 4  24 went to private buyers and I kept 9. That was the most private sales I have ever had and that's not even counting the bucks! I hardly ever sell adult does I think the most was last year at 5 but I need to put my boot down on myself and replace some older and commercial does. I just feel so bad selling the commercial does because they have been so good to me, but my goal really is to build up to high % does so looking at it from a business I need to not sell my high % at the sale and keep them and send the commercial down the road which I have never done before  i think what I'll do is price the higher % fairly high and if they sell they sell and if they don't keep them. This year is just going to be so hard because this new buck is throwing beautiful kids and they have such a sweet personality on top of it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know...it must be hard to improve your herd that way. You sure do have some nice kids!! I just decided tonight myself that my alpine/nubian has to go...I want nubians and saanens...and she isn't dazzling me with behavior, so I think I'll try to sell her as a doe in milk and get myself another nubian lol
I already have my eye on one ...DH doesn't even know it yet! haha He will tonight when he gets home.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Stephany  
No if you have a plan stick with it. I've been really bad about sticking to mine and it's going to hit me hard this year lol 
But a doe in milk should bring you good money. I know just at the sale, that's the only prices I know about dairy lol but one in milk will bring a minimum of $200. So add on $100 because they will actually know something about that doe!!! And that's a minimum of $300. That's one thing I think people don't take into consideration. Take you for example, you know everything there is to know about the sire and dame, they can come and see how they have been living, what vaccinations and on and on but yet they still want to throw market price in someone's face. Well if they want market price and know nothing about the animal then go to the sale yard. They can't have the best of both worlds. And to be honest I'm a very cheap person lol I love deals and when I'm willing to pay extra and get something nice and not take a chance of it being sick so should others.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha! I love how you think! You're right though...they'd rather buy "puppy mill" so to speak. Wonder how people would take it if we said that :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol hmmm my guess is probably not very well. But you know what their problem. If anyone were to really take the time and look at why one animal is cheaper then the other then they would figure it out. Just from talking to you I can tell your animals are well taken care of. If I bought from you I won't be buying some kind of issue and that alone is worth it's weight in gold. It's not the money to actually treat the animals it's the time and frustration and heartache and I don't think till they have been in that situation they know just how bad that really is


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well said Jessica  
Like for instance how I have been up every 1 1/2 hours for the last 3 nights checking my doe...and in between bottle feeding twins every 4....and not leaving the house for four days so I can try to be here when she finally kids...in fact, I have my laptop in the garage right now :lol:
I realize people want to feel like they are getting a good deal but they don't realize that by buying a little more pricey than they may want...they are getting a good deal because the animal is better cared for. :shrug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Exactly! Do you know how many people check only morning and night? And that's it. Ugh every time I miss a check in the middle of the night something goes wrong! Lol
But it really comes down to that saying 'you get what you pay for'


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? Only morning and night? Well, I guess if you have a bigger operation, or work outside the farm/home....but for my lil hobby farm every birth counts and I can't stand losing any...plus I'm pretty fortunate and can stay home when I need to. My twins are the youngest and they'll be 18 in August, and they work and home school so between my DH, the twins, my 22 year old son and my mother we can all work together so that they get checked every hour round the clock. With my one doe that lost the trips this year, it was just a stupid mistake on my part not realizing she was so ready....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have to work in town and count heavily on my cameras during kidding season, luckily it takes 15 min to get home so...so far it's worked out, plus they all almost always kid within three days so I can usually just use pto when they start.

I've gotten kind of lazy with my cameras, I sometimes just check those instead of the moonlight stroll...have been known to wake up with my face on the iPad though...so I guess it does have its disadvantages too. That's what I get for having my alarm set for every hour. Lol just one more to go and I'm free! Yay! (The one thing I dislike about kidding season, this is coming from someone who loves sleep)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^:lol: I have fallen asleep with my lap top on the bed too...haha...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I hear ya about sleep! I always say I take my sleep very seriously lol
No I mean people like a dear friend of mine lol she doesn't work and she thinks I'm crazy for getting up all night to check on them. She says at the end of the day she says good luck and they get checked on in the morning. I don't know whenever I have a issue its at night and I don't catch it soon enough because I forgot to turn the alarm on or slept threw it. I need to get a camera!! By the time I get up and go out there and check them it takes me a hour to go back to sleep. I could totally go with just waking up and simply looking at something for a few minutes. I had a baby monitor and any noise it would vibrate like crazy but my husband is a firefighter and when there's a fire he's up and going for 24 hours so I couldn't keep him up all night lol 
But big operations, we have A LOT of cows, about 250 and even though he buy bulls that throw low birth weight first timers still go in the pen and I check them all night too and those animals give me way less trouble then these goats lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd love to see some of your cattle pics Jessica! You guys have 250? Wow....I envy you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't! Lol I do have to say at times I very much like my goats over the cows. Mainly because I can man handle the goats lol
But you asked for it  this is what I have on my phone 







My first registered angus Gretchen







My bottle baby pumpkin 







My jersey actually my mom bought her but she will only let me milk her







My newest angus no name yet I just call her 53







Small fry and her baby







My favorite bull that wouldn't stay home and off the highway  he's hamburger now


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness...such nice land! And your kids are so cute in the water tank! :lol: Man, those look like some healthy cows  Sorry about your bull....there's always that one.
How many acres do you have? Looks like heaven to me!


----------

